# Wipro to introduce 100 mbps broadband



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey.. seems like Azeem Premji's company will lead India to the next decade of internet connectivity. It is to offer broadband in India with speeds upto 100mbps and more.

Source


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

cool, nice to see Indians making some revolution in internet


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

100 mps 

i think the cost for that will be million


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 2, 2008)

Only yesterday i was at a GLobal forum and saw people complaining at 75mbps and how it was too slow, hope we can start complaining same way...

"Damn my Wipro connection only goes to 95mbps :O WT..." :d


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> 100 mps
> 
> i think the cost for that will be million



its mbps


----------



## lywyre (Aug 2, 2008)

Source in English: 
*economictimes.indiatimes.com/News_...ake_broadband_cheaper/articleshow/3308347.cms


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 2, 2008)

still 3-5 years...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 2, 2008)

12.5 MBps :O:O:O holy mothr of god...........wooooooooooooooooooooooooooww....i still have 32KBps


----------



## anispace (Aug 2, 2008)

arre who needs these speeds.. i would be more than happy if there were any cheap 256kbps unlimited plans available first. 

MTNL offers 256kbps unlimited for Rs.2500 and 2Mbps NU at Rs. 850.. they should just shoot themselves for their stupidity.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 2, 2008)

The title should have been 'Wipro to make you start dreaming about 100mbps superband'


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

^^+1
It'll take another 2 years to introduce it all over the country. And then another 3 years for it to become affordable.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 2, 2008)

Stop dreaming guys


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 2, 2008)

100 Mbps with Data cap of 1.1 GB


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a dream, a fantasy
To help me through reality
And my destination makes it worth the while
Pushing through the darkness still another mile
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I’ll cross the stream - I have a dream
I’ll cross the stream - I have a dream


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 2, 2008)

@fun2sh  bas kar yar...he eh ehhe


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> The title should have been 'Wipro to make you start dreaming about 100mbps superband'


LOLs and ROLFs!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 2, 2008)

pehle Rs. 500/- mein 2Mbps unlimited toh mil jaye...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

INTRODUCING 100MBPS BORADBAND AT JUST 100 RUPEES PER MONTH!*




*See conditions


Conditions: usage limit of 100mb per month. Rs. 10/- will be charged per extra mb used.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 2, 2008)

Azim Premji, pakao mat aur sapne woh dikhao johamare lifetime mein poore ho sakey, 100 mbps line Tata Nano nahi hai!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> INTRODUCING 100MBPS BORADBAND AT JUST 100 RUPEES PER MONTH!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^yeah... it will be **boradband** only!!


----------



## ring_wraith (Aug 2, 2008)

Assuming that broadband actually hits these speeds, won't disk write rates become a bottleneck?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Assuming that broadband actually hits these speeds, won't disk write rates become a bottleneck?


Modern SATA disks can write at a comfortable 60MBps+ so managing a 12MBps connection won't be a problem. Of course it will consume a lot of system resources writing at such speeds. Might need a separate hard drive just for this purpose.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Assuming that broadband actually hits these speeds, won't disk write rates become a bottleneck?



We can arrange two similar HDD's and put them in RAID 0.. this would be ideal then


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> INTRODUCING 100MBPS BORADBAND AT JUST 100 RUPEES PER MONTH!*
> *See conditions
> 
> 
> Conditions: usage limit of 100mb per month. Rs. 10/- will be charged per extra mb used.


Lolz..


----------



## hsr (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea ^^^ that's wat im talkin abt ...... conditions always apply....


----------



## hellgate (Aug 2, 2008)

just give a cheap 8mbps ul connection now.shall then think bout 100mbps.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2008)

Dream on......


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 3, 2008)

Sapne maat dekho


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 4, 2008)

This is just a Dream, by another Deamer.

sometimes back, some promised FREE broadband.
on serious note, we may speeds like 8bps at affordable rates and Wimax being employed.


----------



## casanova (Aug 4, 2008)

Wipro - Applying Thoughts.

Lets see when they get applied .

I would be happy with cheaper rates.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 4, 2008)

just give me 512 KBPS / 1MBps Unlimited at 1:1 ratio thats more than enough for me @ 500 -800 Rs


----------



## lambo (Aug 4, 2008)

anispace said:


> arre who needs these speeds.. i would be more than happy if there were any cheap 256kbps unlimited plans available first.
> 
> MTNL offers 256kbps unlimited for Rs.2500 and 2Mbps NU at Rs. 850.. they should just shoot themselves for their stupidity.



Update your knowledge..I have MTNL 256 kbps Unlimited plan and I pay 799+tax for it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 4, 2008)

All I want is 2mbps Unlimited for about Rs 1000/-


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just want UL 2 Mbps connection @ Rs. 1K per month


----------



## narangz (Aug 4, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> All I want is 2mbps Unlimited for about Rs 1000/-





ravi_9793 said:


> I just want UL 2 Mbps connection @ Rs. 1K per month



Bhai bhai?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 4, 2008)

its possible if these corporate involve  they accomplish the goal


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah 2Mbps ultd for 1k per month


----------



## VD17 (Aug 5, 2008)

C'mon guys.. don't be so negative... remember the good ol' days back in the year 1999? when people were scared $hitless of the stupid Y2K bug and you had to run to the nearest Satyam seller to refill your 10hr dial up pack? Or.. wait... was it even later than 1999? lol
Now you have 2mbps (if your ISP spares you your peace of mind)! 

some day.... perhaps... just some damn day...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

narangz said:


> Bhai bhai?


lol no..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 5, 2008)

ok is it going to be launched or just a announcement they are going to do ??

coz with 100 mbps .. many here ( who have hosting sites now ) can start hosting thier own servers from india.. instead of longing for US based servers...

i would simply like to see atleast 2mbps UL price going down around 500 Rs...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

^ That would take about 5 Years atleast(Perhaps even more), given that how poor indian infrastructure is compared to US 
Anyways lets hope positively and maybe we may be able to get this wipro 100mbps


----------



## shaunak (Aug 5, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> 100 Mbps with Data cap of 1.1 GB



400mb more likely... 
And 1 rupee a Kilobit after that.....

Seriously, Imm seriously sceptical....


----------

